# drag bags and springs



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

bought the spring today (pedders 0 drop drags) and the drag bags, will be picking them up on wensday. thats the day of the week that speed INC. is open late, so I can get them after work. will be picking up the springs from the tech demo at waukegan tire, on sat. they are doing a promo for 10% off. so about 160 for the set.can't wait to boil the tires. ( dam wheel hop)


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

very nice! Hopefully when my drag bags come in this week...it will help my 60s.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> very nice! Hopefully when my drag bags come in this week...it will help my 60s.


 thanx my first mod, it only can help you, just have to find the right psi that's good for you. (thats what I here) I just want to get rid of that dam wheel hop, I can only spin the tires when side ways. think my wheel hop is worse than most


----------

